# (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics



## MetallSimon (16. Mai 2012)

*(winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Kurz zu mir: Ich bin der Simon, komme aus Brandenburg und hab noch nicht so viel Ahnung von Hifi(sammle aber fleißig Erfahrungen).


Der Sure electronics 2x50W Class D Amplifier wird im Luftpolsterumschlag direkt aus China versendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Karton ist in schlichtem Schwarz, lediglich der Schriftzug der Firma und der Aufkleber weisen auf den Inhalt hin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Karton selbst befindet sich lediglich die gepolsterte Verstärkerplatine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Board hat zwei Cinch Eingänge, eine Stromversorgungsbuchse(14-27V) sowie die beiden Schraubanschlüsse für die Lautsprecher, es bietet jedoch zahlreiche Lötpunkte für weitere Anschlüsse. Zur Lautstärkeeinstellung sind nur 2 kleine Schalter vorhanden, womit man zwischen Weak, Low, Medium und High wählen kann, es sind aber ebenfalls Lötkontakte für eine Regelung per Drehknopf(mit Rotationsencoder) vorhanden. Desweiteren sind zwei kleine Schalter vorhanden, um zwischen SHORTED und BYPASS zu wählen.
Klanglich hat mich das Board völlig überzeugt, es bietet einen klaren, satten Sound und hat genügend Power um selbst große Räume zu beschallen.

Ein Video kommt vielleicht später.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Nettes kleines Ding!

Das der größere Räume beschallen kann ist mit 2x50W erst mal net verwunderlich, wenngleich für die Lautstärke ja die Lautsprecher ein erhebliches Wörtchen mitreden.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Mir ist selbst die Weak-Einstellung noch zu laut. Wenn ich den Sound bei Windows auf 5 drehe, dann bin ich schon bei normaler Zimmerlautstärke.


----------



## Zappaesk (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Dann nimm doch LS mit nem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad 

Ansonsten könntest du ein Poti oder einen festen Abschwächer verwenden, dass sollte ja kein Thema sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Schaut gut aus!
Mal schauen, ob ich mir nicht so ein Ding selbst hole!
Wie laut ist es denn?
Wie regelst du das mit der Stromversorgung?


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Nunja ich hab leider kein Messgerät oder so für die Lautstärke aber es geht wirklich ziemlich laut.
Mommentan hab ich dieses Netzteil zur Stromversorgung.
Video folgt morgen, da kann man dann auch gut die Lautstärke hören.


----------



## Gast12348 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Wobei man ein paar Punkte anmerken muss 

2*50W sind nur unter 6ohm möglich, unter 8 ohm 2*40W, es empfiehlt sich nicht unter 6ohm zu gehen ( wie bei den meisten Class D Chips ) da hier der Klirr schneller in die höhe steigt, bzw  bei weniger leistung höher ausfällt.

Allerdings wirst du bei hoher Lautstärke bzw hoher ausgangsleistung keinen klaren Sound haben, bei 2*40W an 8ohm liegt der Klirrfaktor bei den üblichen 10%, was zwar für nen Class D absolut normal ist, aber nen extrem hoher Wert ist. Ist also nix für Lauthörer 

Bis zu 20W liegt der klirr bei guten 0.05% steigt aber Rasant an ab ca 23W @6ohm 1khz, bei 100hz siehts teils besser teils schlechter aus, hier steigt der klirr bereits bei ca 30W @6ohm auf fast 10%.

Bei 8 Ohm sieht das ganze noch drastischer aus. 

Das ganze ist jetz aber nur nach dem Datenblatt vom TDA7492, kann alles noch nen stück schlimmer ausfallen jenachdem wie gut die restliche Elektronik aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Selbst mit 20W, wenn man die 0,05% als noch erträgliche Klirrgrenze definiert kann man schon ganz schon was anstellen lautstärkemäßig an normalen Boxen.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Jop bei Musik ohne Bass auf jeden fall  

Bedenke bedenke, wenn ein Wirkungsgrad von 89db/1W/1m angegeben wird bezieht sich das auf 1khz, im Bassbereich bekommste trotzdem nicht mit 1W 89db(a) hin, da muss schon einiges mehr fliesen ( wobei man im Bassbereich nicht so schnell ein klirren hört, aus dem grunde werden Class D sehr gerne als Subwoofer Verstärker genutzt ) 

Btw für nen ungeübtes gehör liegt die schwelle des Hörbaren klirrs bei 0.5%


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Ja David, wir haben jetzt alle begriffen, dass du Class D nicht magst...


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2012)

Auch mit Bass läßt sich da was ausrichten. Im Normalbetrieb liegen kaum mal zweistellige Wattzahlen an.
Abgesehen davon sind die von dir genannten 89dB ist ja auch schon ziemlich laut und liegen schon deutlich über gehobener Zimmerlautstärke, gerade weil man die ja links und rechts anliegen hat.


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Das ist der klassische Sure Elecontrics Karton, die liefern alles in diesem netten Karton. 

Class D Verstärker sind nett, jedoch  muss man sich bei denen aus China in der Regel den Schaltplan geben lassen und überprüfen, ob der Ausgangsfilter richtig dimensioniert wurde, denn oft ist dieser falsch abgestimmt was zu einer enormen Abstrahlung führt.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2012)

joasas schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der klassische Sure Elecontrics Karton, die liefern alles in diesem netten Karton.
> 
> Class D Verstärker sind nett, jedoch  muss man sich bei denen aus China in der Regel den Schaltplan geben lassen und überprüfen, ob der Ausgangsfilter richtig dimensioniert wurde, denn oft ist dieser falsch abgestimmt was zu einer enormen Abstrahlung führt.



Für den Preis kann man schließlich auch keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Jein. Die verwenden in der Regel die Standardbeschaltung aus dem Datenblatt, die stimmt schon, jedoch ist die oft nur für z.B. eine 1m lange Leitung ausgelegt. Sprich hier muss man anpassen, aber das ist normal bei Class D Endstufen.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2012)

Schon klar, aber für das Geld müssen halt auch Haken dran sein. Wir reden ja nicht über ne 4-stellig bepreiste audio research class d Kiste sondern über einen Verstärker für den Gegenwert einer blue ray


----------



## joasas (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Das ist kein Haken, das liegt schlichtweg am Prinzip.


----------



## Zappaesk (17. Mai 2012)

Nö, das ist schon ein Haken, auch wenn er in dem Fall in gewisserweise systemimanent ist.
Im wirklich teuren Bereich gibt es aber Amps, die hier deutlich unempfindlicher sind.


----------



## MetallSimon (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Mal ne Frage: Was macht der Ausgangsfilter?
Der Bass ist eigentlich auch Top. Wie gesagt, wenn ich den Verstärke auf die leiseste Einstellung stelle und bei Windows auf 35% Lautstärke gehe, dann ist schon eine deutliche Auslenkung der Bassmembran zu erkennen und der Klang ist auch bei Techno und Basslastiger Musik sehr gut.
Video gibts vorerst doch keins. Hab nur ein Handy zum Aufnehmen da und das macht sich sehr schlecht


----------



## joasas (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Hier der Link zu einer Anleitung von einem großen Hersteller. 

http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sloa119a/sloa119a.pdf


----------



## GlobalXD (27. September 2014)

*AW: (winziges)Review zum Class D TDA7492 2x50W Verstärker von Sure electronics*

Ich möchte mich jetzt schonmal für die hilfe bedanken! 
Ich muss dich mal etwas fragen zu dem Verstärker, habe mir nähmlich einen davon mit 2x 15Watt gekauft.
Am anfach hat alles perfekt funktioniert und so aber seit dem ich mit nem kabel an "Mute", "CH1" bzw. an "CH2" 
dran war funktioniert er nur noch ganz ganz leise man versteht kaum noch was, wie behebe ich das bzw. welchen 
regelbaren wiederstand muss ich da zwischenschalten?
Und das nächste ist noch, aus dem einen lautsprecherausgang kommen ganze 8Volt raus und auf dem anderen nicht,
da läufts ganz normal, aber beim anderen ausgang fängt der lautsprecher immer an zu schmoren/riechen und wird 
hochgedrückt, wie kann das sein, amm anfang ging noch alles!!! Und um diese antwort von euch auszuschließen, ja
ich habe mehrere lautsprecher getestet und bei denen ist es das gleiche und die habe keine zu niedrige ohm zahl
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du alle meine fragen beantworten könntet

mfG Adrian Zühlke

Link zu den Bildern, da is es nochmal gezeigt und auch beschrieben das problem, Bitte angucken!!!
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/iwq1km5y7hhuzi5/AACLYI0N4UJTZjM9DKRg4ZPVa

Und als letzte würd ich gern noch wissen ob jemand nen video kennt oder freundlicher weise machen könnte, wo ich 
gezeigt bekomme, wie dies hier an den 2x15Watt verstärker angeschlossen nd benutzt wird:
http://store.sure-electronics.com/audio/audio-processor/volume-control/aa-ab41134


----------

